# Clamp Rack for the Space Challenged



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Hi folks,

I was just perusing another forum, while drinking hot coffee. I came upon this link. I thought it was worth sharing as it is an excellent way of storing clamps for the space challenged shop.

Linky: http://woodworking.phruksawan.com/clampCabinet/

Picture of the Project:

















Please note, this is not my idea, or my shop. I'm just sharing a link to someone else's work.

Have a great Sunday!

Tom


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Tom -

Great link & idea. Thanks for spotting this and sharing the resource. Any plans to put one in your shop?

David


----------



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this Tom, this rack is a looks like a great clamp storage system. You should invite the maker of this rack to join us here at LJ.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Great Idea! Looks like mine but a lot smarter.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

No plan to add it, David. I'm set for clamp storage right now. It's an intersting idea that is going to get bookmarked in case I need the wall space in the future. If the past holds anything for the future, I'm going to need space. Bob #2 has offered to come and kick in the wall behind the workbench. If you go to that gentleman's main site, you can see some other interesting jigs and projects. There is no method of contacting him that I saw though.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

It's pretty slick Tom. I can also see the same idea being used to store chisels and/or lathe tools. I might try and incorporate that into my shop someday.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Mot;

Very clever idea! Thanks for posting it.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

I just went to this fellows webite. He is very creative with his problem solving techniques.

He does nice woodworking too!

Lee


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

What size bolts do you think he used to attach the rack to the wall?


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Very cool I like it!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats nice…...........I like it.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice job on the clamp rack.


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice rack!

Mine is a set of 2×4's That the last homeowner attached to the wall for no apparent reason


----------



## anthony (Jan 28, 2008)

Great idea, I love it!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

The original came from Suwat Phruksawan, a former BT3Central member.

His personal project page on the space saving clamp racks can be found HERE.

I love the design, however with the number of clamps I am up to now, it's a bit too confining.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

make 2


----------

